# Rugby



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Yesterday whilst palying touch rugby, I grazed my lower leg twice on the "hard" ground.

It hurts like hell.

So went up the Paramacy and the guy sprayed it, covered in in Iodine and dressed it. No PAIN no GAIN - I'm told


----------

